# Rivet set-up



## Pantmaker (Jun 14, 2014)

I have only been addicted to these old bikes for a little over a year and have never had the need to redo/replace rivets on fenders or seats...until now.  I have accumulated enough of both to choke a horse and would love to see what others are using here.  What are you all squeezing rivets with on fenders, seats, etc? I would love to have something versatile enough to do whatever I threw at it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2014)

pretty sure you've seen the tool from tonka place.works perfect on fender,seat,and chainguard rivets.i have rivets if you need them,and way cheaper than the guys on ebay


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2014)

Does the die that rolls the rivet fit on the other side of the clamp? Looks like it might be easier turning the clamp screw if it does. The die would have to stay stationary though and not spin on the rivet head.

As far as seat rivets go, all the seats that I have come across have the rivet starred and not rolled, including the leather road bike seats. But having the tubular rivet rolled sure beats the heck out of a nut on a rivet bolt.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2014)

both dies turn in the tool.no scoring of the rivet that way.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 15, 2014)

I have seen that set up and I always wondered whether they turned or not too. Good point about the starred backs on seats...I was just looking at one rolled and wonder if you could split them with something to re-create the star.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> I have seen that set up and I always wondered whether they turned or not too. Good point about the starred backs on seats...I was just looking at one rolled and wonder if you could split them with something to re-create the star.




The die or setter for starring the rivets seems to be hard to find. Did a search and only found one seller and his is super duper duty compared to the little one I have. Mine is just a 5/16 shaft that has been knuckled out with the six indents. I thought for sure Tandy would have one but didn't see one offered on their site.  

http://www.brettunsvillage.com/leather/tools/tools.html 

He calls it a splash. If you read all his text you might think he just made that description up.


----------

